# Ren and Stimpy background music



## Chillo (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm trying to find the name of the musical piece being played during the scene where Ren is talking to the other dog, Jasper, about "the big sleep". Does anyone know what the piece is called that's being played?

You can watch it here:





Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I dont recognize that particular part (it almost sounds like the conclusion to Shostakovich's 15th symphony, but dont take my word for that). At the beginning, when it shows him in the cell you can _briefly_ hear "Prince Igor."


----------

